# Blood Test result scaring me!!!



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi.

I would like some reassurance really. Had my first stimms scan today and the blood test. Clinic just got back to me to tell me that my levels are quite high and need to reduce the dose. Does this happen a lot?

The nurse told me not to worry and that i will be fine. Told me to drink lots of water, check that i'm weeing a lot and that i'm not getting too bloated. I don't think i'm that bloated at the mo. I'm just soooo worried that the tx will be abandoned or i'll get OHSS. Starting to panic a bit, DH can't really help cos he doesn't really understand.

Please help me stay calm!!!   

Mouse x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi hun, 

Congrats on starting stimms!! Try not to worry too much about the dose, but do drink as much water as you physically can, and then some! They know what they are doing, and you know you are producing some lovely follies, you just dont want too many!

Have they booked you in for another scan? 

Good luck!
xxxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

I agree with Kate.  

You clinic will make sure your kept well if they were concerned they would probably be scanning you every day or talking about coasting you

You'll be just fine!

Good luck 

Nic x


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi Mouse 

I agree with Kate  & Nic , your clinic will closely monitor you,,, I'm currently on day 12 of 2ww and when I was stimming my dose was 1st increased then reduced and then stopped altogther as my blood tests came back really high so i ended up coasting for 5 days before I had the trigger shot,  all my eggs fertilised  and were excellent quality i was quite uncomfortable - very bloated  and had pains but just followed advise to drink shed loads of water as this helped .

Good luck with your tx    


cj xxx


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks everyone.

I did ring up the clinic earlier, just to check what the results said, me being paranoid and all that. The nurse said that they weren't concerned, the blood test was high. Reducing my dose will help to keep me comfortable, but also spur on the little follies to get bigger.

Thanks again everyone for the advice.

Mouse x


----------

